# Longboy Model Engine Compilation.



## Longboy (Nov 10, 2016)

Been doing this for 10 years now since the fall of '06. Here is the latest 5 yr. anniversary view of 7 models! ...... Dave

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGwhWgoa09k[/ame]


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 11, 2016)

A lot of nice models in that video. thanks for posting.


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 11, 2016)

Very cool stuff. Might have to add the marble stirling to my long list of must-builds.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 12, 2016)

Very nice engines.---Brian


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 14, 2016)

Very Nice !

I remember watching some of these as you built them. You have a commendable body of work there.

Any peeks at the future for us?

--ShopShoe


----------



## Longboy (Nov 14, 2016)

Ok....a slight preview for you!  ......Dave


----------



## nemoc (Nov 20, 2016)

A very nice collection of engines.  Thanks for the video.


----------

